# '03 Topaz 330Ci



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

Just got it last week. My first BMW (love it!). Haven't driven it in the last couple of days due to the rain 

Pics from the dealer pickup

























Pics after getting it home


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey! Nice car! :thumbup: congrats....

I'm waiting for mine...


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice car!! congrats on the new ride!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:thumbup: Very nice. Looks just like the one I had on order.


----------

